# Anyone try the Simon & Patrick Long and Mcquade 50th Anniversary model?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have one of these home right now trying it out. I wasn't really looking for an acoustic when I went in that day, but ended up trying a few out. Seems like a nice deal for $450. Anyone have any experience with these? 

I own a ton of electrics, but I really don't know a ton about acoustics. So I will totally admit I picked this one of the wall because it looked really nice hah.


----------

